#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  I NEED AMIE study material I mean ebooks of related subjects help will be appreciated

## awspps

subjects for section A are
1) engineering materials 
2)Manufacturing and design 
3)computing and informatics
4)society and enviorment (this is not needed desperately)
i need the books urgently as I wanna start preparing soon cause I am gonna go for Job soon and wanna go through as much as i can go through .



THANKS IN ADVANCE I KNOW U WILL HELP :(grin): 

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

and 1 more thing this website rocks just minus the diffrent dumb watermarks of fadooengineers.com it affects visiblity as the portion of AMIE is vast the  books which we have = all study material if anything is missing then its a big pain so plzzzzzzz dont do that ...thanks again





  Similar Threads: AMIE study material video AMIE Study material AMIE Section A Design And Manufacturing Study Material I want M.Tech embedded systems and vlsi design Study material for all subjects IIT-JEE Ebooks PDF (Study Material)

----------


## duttasubham

I think you get all study material,e-books and necessary needs.

----------


## kevvukeka

*FREE DOWNLOAD EXCELLENT STUDY MATERIALS FOR AMIE SECTION A AND B*

I am attaching some study material here

----------


## deyabhijit

hi friend,
please go to the site www.amie.nbcafe.in , 
i think all of your needs you will get there.
myself also helpful from that site.

----------


## priteshpatil.me07

Hi friend 
thanks.....

----------


## biju_raghavan

very helpful...
Thanks a lot ! :(handshake):

----------


## cbbhagwat

thank you boss god bless you

----------


## Arghya Sinha

Thank You so much..it's really very helpful to me.

----------

